
VW Emissions Issues Spread to Gasoline Cars [video] - jinst8gmi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-03/volkswagen-emissions-woes-deepen-as-800-000-more-cars-affected
======
oska
Reuters [1] and BBC [2] reports without autoplaying video.

[1] [http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/11/03/uk-volkswagen-
emiss...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/11/03/uk-volkswagen-emissions-
co2levels-idUKKCN0SS29D20151103)

[2]
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34712435](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34712435)

------
jfmiller28
Are we sure that this should not be Carbon Monoxide rather then Carbon
Dioxide. CO2 is the ideal result of complete combustion of a hydrocarbon. The
only way it can be too high is if the engine is burning more fuel then it
should be. Are they cheating on their CAFE standards? Usually tail-pipe
emissions are checked for unburnt hydrocarbons, oxides of nitrogen, and carbon
monoxide.

~~~
csours
I agree, this article is disappointingly light on details. CO2 is specifically
regulated in Europe, separately from fuel consumption, so this could pertain
to that.

Fuel consumption would be a very accurate proxy for CO2 production, unlike
NOx, which strongly affected by vehicle processing, so it is really unclear
what the cheat could possibly be.

~~~
vlehto
>CO2 is specifically regulated in Europe, separately from fuel consumption

It's a joke. They should have increased fuel taxes. But that was too
unpopular, so we have mess of regulations. As a result you either want to have
new car with very small engine, or very old car with big engine. No matter how
much emissions you actually make.

~~~
yxhuvud
Huh? We actually tend to have quite high fuel taxes here in Europe.

(or well, at least here in Sweden)

~~~
vlehto
Yes. That's the reason why it was unpopular to rise it further.

But it would still have been the only logical action. It would have fought
congestion, as idle running would have been more expensive. It would have
encouraged to buy less consuming car and drive less.

On the other hand taxing car ownership might make unemployment worse. If you
have to sell your future means of commuting because of the taxes, you are in
deeper shit.

------
tonyedgecombe
I can't believe this is just Volkswagen, how long before we find out other
manufacturers have been doing the same.

~~~
yitchelle
It is rather surprising for me that the tech crowd is surprised at this. This
type of rigging has been going on for quite a while with bench marking of all
things speed ie GPU, CPU, battery life etc. None of the models used would
these bench marking would ever be close to real world situation. They are only
good for comparing with the other.

------
darklajid
Autoplaying a (loud) video. Flagged, since I cannot add a warning otherwise.

~~~
jinst8gmi
Warning added.

------
trhway
another couple of rogue engineers? or were it the same ones who just happened
to change the specialization from diesel to gas? Or how about some fairies ...
err ... hackers who hacked into the VW network and put the cheating codes into
the engine software? I can't wait for the spin. Some PR agency specializing in
crises will make a killing here :)

~~~
lyschoening
This is about under-reporting CO2 emissions on paper, which they happened to
find while investigating the NOx scandal. It's not related to the engine
software. The consequences of this should be purely financial—they will have
to pay back tax incentives.

------
yuhong
Only CO2 emissions being different from originally claimed.

~~~
toomuchtodo
"Only".

EDIT: VW should be heavily penalized for their behavior. One might argue, "Its
not a big deal. Its just environmental regulations." Would you feel the same
way if they had submitted a stronger vehicle for crash testing and then
proceeded to use lower strength materials for production vehicles? They're
only people.

~~~
rasz_pl
What about other manufacturers? Independent tests in europe showed EVERY
SINGLE BRAND (including bmw) testing above legal limits.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Any manufacturer found guilty of cheating emissions tests should face steep
financial sanctions, with those directly responsible facing criminal charges
and civil financial penalties.

~~~
yuhong
But that has to do with NOx, not CO2. They are really two separate things.

------
imissmyjuno
> “VW is leaving us all speechless,” said Arndt Ellinghorst, a London-based
> analyst with Evercore ISI.

Very valuable insight and addition ¬_¬. The article seems really set on
painting VW in a desperate failing state.

